# Do you prefer to see a musician perform from memory?



## Blinks (May 26, 2009)

Hi - I'm new here but I thought who better than to ask this, than people who appreciate classical music so much, they've joined a forum for it.

Playing from memory seems to be a dying art and for my University project, I was trying to find out the audiences' attitudes towards it. I'm a pianist, so maybe that makes a slight difference in my personal opinion, but this is directed towards all instrumentalists.

So.....as a member of the audience, do you prefer to see a performer play from memory, or is it not important?


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't like to see a guy performing from memory, because it makes me think "hell, I can't do that!". 

I mean the long pieces, such as full piano concertos.


----------



## Blinks (May 26, 2009)

and what if it's a lady performer, then? lol


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Then I have better things to think about than playing the piano.


----------



## PostMinimalist (May 14, 2008)

Personally I try to play as much as I can from memory as a soloist but in orchestras of course the music is there anyway. As for watching others I don't mind if the player has music on the stand but if it's obvious they are almost sight reading, I generally feel: _'well, if they learned the piece by heart then it might be better, so why did a pay to see some one practice?'_

There is of course exceptions like Richter who had a monumental memory lapse on stage and since then never played with out the notes infront of him. But there is no doubt that he really knew the works and wasn't practicing for cash.

Music stands in front of someone who is (at least pretending to be) pouring his or her heart out to you is a bit off puting but a hand held note of a few lyrics is not so bad.

FC


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Not important as far as the music goes but i admit that the stand in front of the soloist is distracting.
A pianist does not have that problem. He/she is usually looking ahead anyways.

Jim


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

No, doesn't matter to me. Though not having the music is more impressive; you wonder how on earth the soloist could have memorized a long, difficult piece.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

It really doesn't bother me, either way is fine.


----------



## vavaving (Apr 20, 2009)

This clip of a singer cracks me up, because she's essentially repeating the same line, while attentatively reading and turning pages...


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

My personal experience is that I play better (more musically, whatnot) without the music. My general thought on this is that if a person obviously _can_ play without music, they should be.


----------



## kg4fxg (May 24, 2009)

*With or without sheet music*

Well,

It is a very interesting question. I read an article about this one time and the performer used sheet music because he/she wanted to play the music as close to the original intent of the composer. He/she said that they did not want to be confined to one ridgit form or interpretation. I think I read this in the Strad?

I don't perform, I do play classical guitar and use sheet music.

I don't mind either way, interesting topic, either way these performers/artists are amazing. I am so lucky to get to see them.


----------



## Blinks (May 26, 2009)

Yes I agree it's an immensley interesting topic because there are so many differiing opinions ..both from different viewpoints - as a performing musician and an audience member...different angles from whether you are doing the memorising, or whether you expect to see a performer memorise as a member of the audience.

For the record.....at long last ( !)..
as a performer...I have one of those memories that defies logic and I always perform from memory....if a piece isn't memorised, then it isn't ready to be inflicted on an audience...but it's not all from an automatic process, as I still have to work hard at the technicalities..my brain memorises everything whether right or wrong! Don't think I'm lucky because it sounds easy for me.

But as a member of the audience....lets say a 'paying' member...
then yes - I expect the soloist to perform from memory. 
There are many many excellent musicians out there who never get to perform for whatever reason. So if a musician is in the lucky position to be performing for a living...or aspiring to be a professional and entertaining us, then I expect the full package. That is - a fluent and confident musician, playing from memory, looking as if they made an effort, and that something indefinable....a bit special. My Mum used to call it 'Magic'. I call it a 'spine tingle' 

It's too competitive a world to expect anything less.


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't mind a bit if there's music, though hopefully turning the pages isn't a problem


----------



## Blinks (May 26, 2009)

Really.
I await a post that awakens the soul and arouses my interest. ...on this particular topic that is.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

it's better to play from memory. 
look at the blind pianists.


----------



## mbib (May 20, 2009)

Yup play from memmory for me..


----------

